
Tesla drivers getting disgruntled in key European market - john58
https://www.businesstimes.com.sg/transport/tesla-drivers-getting-disgruntled-in-key-european-market
======
mtgx
It's only a matter of time before Tesla _has_ to allow other service repair
its cars. If they can't afford to take in all the Model S cars, they
definitely won't be able to take in for repairs all the Model 3s.

If Tesla is trying to "make money" from its repair business as a business
model, they're doing it wrong.

